# 2000 740IL sound system upgrade



## Caliboy422 (Aug 16, 2007)

I want to upgrade my standard sound system, which includes factory NAV. I just recieved a quote of 3K. The shop states that they have to remove and replace the NAV system and rewire the car audio and replace the side speakers on all doors, and the four speakers in the rear. Question: Is all of that necessary just to get better sound?


----------



## farhod (May 13, 2007)

3k jeeeeze thats a grip dont let them rip you off like that....i have a shop here in corona who has done most of the work on my car and they are excellent and dont charge an arm and a leg...there is some reweiring that needs to be done but 3k is extreme...door speakers will cost anywhere from 100-900 depending on what you want, i went with jl audio components for 155 a set and im pretty happy. and just add a subwoofer in the trunk and get rid of the stock woofers in the back, they arent too good anyways..pm me if you have any questions..


----------



## NTB (Oct 20, 2004)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/652272/3
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/652272/4

You can keep all the stock GPS and controls and add to them.


----------



## Caliboy422 (Aug 16, 2007)

*2000 740IL stereo*



farhod said:


> 3k jeeeeze thats a grip dont let them rip you off like that....i have a shop here in corona who has done most of the work on my car and they are excellent and dont charge an arm and a leg...there is some reweiring that needs to be done but 3k is extreme...door speakers will cost anywhere from 100-900 depending on what you want, i went with jl audio components for 155 a set and im pretty happy. and just add a subwoofer in the trunk and get rid of the stock woofers in the back, they arent too good anyways..pm me if you have any questions..


Whats the name of the shop. How much did it cost? Did you have your face unit removed?


----------



## farhod (May 13, 2007)

audio media and tint, speakers install was about 100, i put an indash tv in and removed my old stock headunt and that cost 50...you haev a 2000 though so im sure you have navigation, so it will be a bit more...if you want i can ask them for you


----------



## Caliboy422 (Aug 16, 2007)

Just for a point of reference how many hours, days does this installation require?


----------



## bimmerfixr (Jul 6, 2007)

http://www.bavariansoundwerks.com/products.php

Installed the speaker upgrade today, no sub yet. $450.00. Can hear the differnce. Not a bad price and you can do it yourself. Save the 3K for repairs!:thumbup:


----------

